# Napoli e Fiorentina. Programma EL 16 Aprile 21.05. Tv Canale 5 e MP.



## Tifo'o (14 Aprile 2015)

Oltre alla Champions torna anche L'Europa League. Giovedì 16 Aprile alle 21.05. Agli ottavi le italiane avevano ben 5 squadre,ora ai quarti, rimangono Napoli e Fiorentina. 

La Fiorentina avrà una partita non facile contro la Dinamo Kiev in Ucraina. La squadra di Montella viene da una settimana negativa. Oltre ad essere uscita contro la Juve per 0-3 in casa in Coppa italia, ha perso anche contro il Napoli (3-0) nell'ultima partita di campionato. 

Anche il Napoli non è proprio in grande forma. Nell'ultima settimana ha perso contro la Roma ed è scivolata al quarto posto. Ora si trova a 7 punti dalla zona Champions. Oltre a ciò, il Napoli è stato eliminato in semifinale di Coppa Italia in casa contro la Lazio. Eliminazione che ha portato la rottura tra Benitez e Adl

Contro il Wolfsburg sarà dura. La squadra tedesca ha fatto fuori l'Inter agli ottavi ed è tra le favorite alla vittoria finale.

Qui in basso il programma delle due partite

Wolfsburg - Napoli. 16 Aprile ore 21.05. Tv Canale 5 e Mediaset Premium

Dinamo Kiev-Fiorentina. 16 Aprile ore21.05. Tv Mediaset Premium

A seguire i commenti e le formazioni.


----------



## admin (16 Aprile 2015)

up


----------



## Serginho (16 Aprile 2015)

Partita tosta per entrambe. Ormai sono rimaste le migliori e c'è bisogno di giocare al massimo. Sono troppi anni che un'italiana non raggiunge la finale, sarebbe anche ora


----------



## admin (16 Aprile 2015)

Napoli tosta. Fiorentina fattibile. Ma con Montella...


----------



## Butcher (16 Aprile 2015)

Non ho buoni presentimenti per il Napoli, il Wolfsburg è davvero una bella squadra.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Aprile 2015)

Per me escono entrambi. Sono imbarazzanti.. allenati da uno che si è costruito la sua carriera per 6 minuti, e da un altro che colleziona solo fail


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Aprile 2015)

Gol Higuain


----------



## admin (16 Aprile 2015)

Grandissimo gol di Higuain


----------



## malos (16 Aprile 2015)

Che giocatore fantastico Higuain.


----------



## ralf (16 Aprile 2015)

Higuain scatenato


----------



## Mille e una notte (16 Aprile 2015)

Forse fuorigioco + forse controlla col braccio

Comunque la partita sembra piacevole


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Aprile 2015)

2-0 Hamsik


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Aprile 2015)

Che assist di Higuain


----------



## Mille e una notte (16 Aprile 2015)

Azione pazzesca!!


----------



## admin (16 Aprile 2015)

Grande Napoli e grandissimo Higuain


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Aprile 2015)

Grande Napoli, si vedeva comunque che non sono nulla di clamoroso in europa, pure l'Inter senza errori dell'andata passava.


----------



## Mille e una notte (16 Aprile 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Non ho buoni presentimenti per il Napoli, il Wolfsburg è davvero una bella squadra.


stessa cosa anch'io, e invece 0-2 fuori casa del napoli

ma d'altronde il Wolfsburg sta facendo una grande stagione, chi l'avrebbe mai detto


----------



## ralf (16 Aprile 2015)

Primi 25 minuti perfetti per il Napoli


----------



## Serginho (16 Aprile 2015)

Benitez sta facendo sul serio con sta coppa, era ora! E' completamente alla portata del Napoli e vorrebbe dire oltre ad un trofeo prestigioso, la qualificazione diretta alla Champions


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Aprile 2015)

Gol Dinamo ciao Fioretina


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Aprile 2015)

1-0 Dinamo Kiev sulla Fiorentina.


----------



## BossKilla7 (16 Aprile 2015)

Se il Napoli mantiene questo doppio vantaggio fino alla fine ha già un piede e mezzo per la qualificazione.
Montella invece... lol


----------



## Butcher (16 Aprile 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> stessa cosa anch'io, e invece 0-2 fuori casa del napoli
> 
> ma d'altronde il Wolfsburg sta facendo una grande stagione, chi l'avrebbe mai detto



Meglio così


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Aprile 2015)

3-0 Hamsik qualificati.


----------



## admin (16 Aprile 2015)

3-0 Napoli


----------



## The Ripper (16 Aprile 2015)

a caaaaaaaaaaasaaaaaaaaa crucchi a caaaasaaaaaaaa


----------



## The Ripper (16 Aprile 2015)

grande napoli


----------



## admin (16 Aprile 2015)

Lo avevo detto: era molto difficile, statisticamente, che il Borgolupo potesse eliminare due italiane di fila


----------



## Jaqen (16 Aprile 2015)

Al di là di Higuain e Hamsik ma Maggio sta facendo una partita assurda..


----------



## The Ripper (16 Aprile 2015)

paratona andujar


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Aprile 2015)

0-4 GAbbiadini


----------



## The Ripper (16 Aprile 2015)

manoliiiiiiiiiiinooooooooo
lezione di calcio totale


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Aprile 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Maggio sta facendo una partita assurda..



Questo fa capire che pipponi sono gli altri stasera, Maggio che fa il fenomeno.


----------



## Jaqen (16 Aprile 2015)

Manolooooo mamma mamma mamma quanto è forte


----------



## Jaqen (16 Aprile 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Questo fa capire che pipponi sono gli altri stasera, Maggio che fa il fenomeno.



Il Wolfsburg pipponi? Dai


----------



## The Ripper (16 Aprile 2015)

ma nooooo daaaai


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Aprile 2015)

Bentner  gol della bandiera 1-4


----------



## malos (16 Aprile 2015)

Riaperta


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Aprile 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Il Wolfsburg pipponi? Dai



Pipponi per dire che stasera sono penosi .


----------



## The Ripper (16 Aprile 2015)

traversa gabbiadini


----------



## The Ripper (16 Aprile 2015)

si critica benitez ma avanti di 3 gol toglie hamsik per gabbiadini e avanti di 4 gol continua col tridente + higuain. chapeau


----------



## The Ripper (16 Aprile 2015)

mentalità da grandissima squadra stasera il napoli. anche se adesso dovrebbe addormentare la partita e portarla a casa in scioltezza facendo allenamento di scarico


----------



## Jaqen (16 Aprile 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> si critica benitez ma avanti di 3 gol toglie hamsik per gabbiadini e avanti di 4 gol continua col tridente + higuain. chapeau



Ecco il cambio. Io avrei cambiato anche un po' prima.. c è bisogno di una persona più in mezzo adesso


----------



## The Ripper (16 Aprile 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ecco il cambio. Io avrei cambiato anche un po' prima.. c è bisogno di una persona più in mezzo adesso



si io avrei messo uno in mezzo al campo più che un difensore, ma il wolf è a pezzi.


----------



## Frikez (16 Aprile 2015)

Era scarso Gabbiadini e si era rovinato la carriera no?


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Aprile 2015)

Grandissima impresa del Napule


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Aprile 2015)

1-1 Babacar al 92°.


----------



## The Ripper (16 Aprile 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> 1-1 Babacar al 92°.



benissimo


----------



## admin (16 Aprile 2015)

*Finali:

Wolfsbug - Napoli 1-4

Dinamo Kiev - Fiorentina 1-1*


----------



## aleslash (16 Aprile 2015)

Che giocatore babacar, talento straordinario


----------



## Tobi (16 Aprile 2015)

Le.semifinali sono a sorteggio?


----------



## Mille e una notte (16 Aprile 2015)

l'allenatore del wolfsburg è uguale a Ray Liotta


----------



## Dexter (16 Aprile 2015)

Entra Babacar al posto di quel paracarro di Gomez e la Fiore segna. Strano.


----------



## Doctore (16 Aprile 2015)

Ma il ranking ne guadagna?


vi prego so che è ot ma chi è la topa clamorosa su sky canale 200??


----------



## Blu71 (16 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Finali:
> 
> Wolfsbug - Napoli 1-4
> 
> Dinamo Kiev - Fiorentina 1-1*



Ottimo.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Aprile 2015)

Ottimo dai.

Comunque meglio una semifinale tutta italiana. Almeno si è certi di una in finale. Manca da quando? Dal 98


----------



## cremone (16 Aprile 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ottimo dai.
> 
> Comunque meglio una semifinale tutta italiana. Almeno si è certi di una in finale. Manca da quando? Dal 98



99


----------



## Jino (16 Aprile 2015)

Molto bene. Peccato per il gol subito e il legno del Gabbia, rimane comunque un ottimo risultato. Pure la viola ha fatto il colpaccio nel finale. Bene bene.


----------



## Frikez (16 Aprile 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Ma il ranking ne guadagna?
> 
> 
> vi prego so che è ot ma chi è la topa clamorosa su sky canale 200??



Sarà la Leotta


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Aprile 2015)

Beh il Napoli passando questo turno avrebbe tutto per vincerla. E l'Italia tornerebbe ad avere 4 squadre in Champions, nell'anno in cui si farà una finale in Italia


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Aprile 2015)

*L'Italia ha raggiunto i 17.000 punti stagionali nel ranking UEFA. Mai successo prima. Il miglior risultato precedente furono i 15.928 punti della stagione 2002/03*


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Aprile 2015)

Bello ! Più che per il ranking perchè è giusto che le italiane riscoprano la Coppa Uefa, è un bel trofeo.


----------



## Frikez (17 Aprile 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Bello ! Più che per il ranking perchè è giusto che le italiane riscoprano la Coppa Uefa, è un bel trofeo.



Finalmente i club si sono messi in testa che questa coppa non è una perdita di tempo e cambiando atteggiamento si intravedono i risultati, ecco perché volevo giocarla quest'anno a differenza di molti che gufavano la scorsa stagione.


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Aprile 2015)

ottimo risultato, contenta per entrambe.

bisogna smetterla di snobbare questa competizione.


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Aprile 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *L'Italia ha raggiunto i 17.000 punti stagionali nel ranking UEFA. Mai successo prima. Il miglior risultato precedente furono i 15.928 punti della stagione 2002/03*



Grande. Sperando che il prossimo anno si tenga il passo e che faremo bene all'Europeo.


----------



## pazzomania (17 Aprile 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Grande. Sperando che il prossimo anno si tenga il passo e che faremo bene all'Europeo.





Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *L'Italia ha raggiunto i 17.000 punti stagionali nel ranking UEFA. Mai successo prima. Il miglior risultato precedente furono i 15.928 punti della stagione 2002/03*



Nei prossimi 2 anni "scarteremo " anche due stagioni da 11.000 miseri punti, poi si potrà credere di portare ancora 4 squadre in CL, ancora due anni di pazienza però.


----------



## Sherlocked (17 Aprile 2015)

Peccato, tifavo Wolfsburg.


----------



## Renegade (17 Aprile 2015)

Grande lezione di Benitez al Calcio in generale e ai media. Esistono allenatori da campionato (Conte, Mancini, Pellegrini) ed allenatori da competizione Europea (Ancelotti, Benitez, Emery), lo spagnolo rientra tra i secondi, ovviamente. Sono convinto che se avesse ricevuto i Top che chiedeva a centrocampo, ora sarebbe in tutt'altra situazione. Come al solito se non si spende si ottengono pessimi risultati. Su questo ha ragionissima. A mio avviso Benitez resta un signore. Alla faccia di Sky in ogni caso. Ora tutti a salire sul carro del vincitore. Mi auguro stravinca e lasci questo calcio sempre più mediocre e patetico sotto tutti i punti di vista.

Ah, Montella ridicolo. Non vincerebbe trofei neanche a briscola.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Aprile 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ah, Montella ridicolo. Non vincerebbe trofei neanche a briscola.



vero, comunque ancora questo turno può passarlo e auguriamocelo.


----------

